# Custom 40 Gallon Vivarium ( finished )



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

To recap a few things this tank measures 24"x24"x16 which is equivalent to two 20 gallon verts side by side. I am letting a few pieces of wood dry in the tank so those pics will come later one. Here is what i was able to finish as of today. 


*Fisrt some pics of 3 out of the 4 future inhabitants. *

















*I started off by using two timers purchased from home depot, i am not sure if they sell these any more but i love them and if i can i will not use anything else. One of the timers will be for both lights and one for the mist pump/fan. I have very limited space in my room so i had to hide the cables and all as well as i could, its a mess but atleast you can hardlly see them . The timers i placed on top of the cabinet. *









*Some kwik klips to hold everything a little better. *








*Just too lazy to rotate the picture.... *









*These are the lights i use, they are t5 purchased from hightech garden on ebay, no more cf's for me ( I dont want to deal with the extreme heat and im sure my frogs dont either ) *

















*All my tanks are have automated misting, so much easier then hand spraying everything. *

*Here is the mist pump i use.... its a ProMist PMP 70, a bit on the pricy side but im told it can handle up to 52 tanks. *









OK so to set up the mist system. 

*I use 1 " diamon drill bit and make a hole in 5 gallon bucket. *

























*Attach Bulkhead*









*Inside view of bulkhead*









*This is how the water bucket will be with the PMP 70 behind it. *









*How everything looks, ofcourse all is hidden behind the bottom doors...*









*A few holes to fit the 3/8 ID drain tubbing into the 2nd bucket.*









*Excuse my simple aproach to the construction but i believe my pictures tell most of the story and there is no need to explain more or get into full detail.. If you have any questions about anything please feel free to ask. I will post as soon as i get a little more done.. Enjoy*


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

MORE PICS! 

Looks like a good start from where Im sitting.


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

*One thing that i always have problems with is placing the wood in the tank. Sometimes u get perfect pieces of wood that just fit right or just give you good ideas and sometime u need to rack your brain a bit more in order to get a descent look. One of the things that i do alot with my tank is drill the wood so i can just place broms in the holes, works very well. Here is a picture of the wood in place, its not 100 % finished but slowly and surely its getting done. *









*I am also trying something different, ive wanted to try this for a while but never got around to it. I am using some normal clay pots cut in half to place on some sides of the tank. The reason i do it is because the substrate of these tanks is always moist/wet and alot of plants die within a few weeks......... i figure by placing some pots in different angles and heights i can add some nice ferns to the tank or what ever......*








































*
Here are some of the plants that will be going into this tank. *

*Two large broms from Joshfrogs ( very happy with them ) *









*Alcasia From home Depot.*









*Some kind of Pepperronia and a fern i found in home depot, god knows what it is .... i know nothing about plants. *









*I also ordered some more knick nacks , they should be here tomorrow... *


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

NICE job so far. Maybe I should drive out to you to pick up my taras so I can see it all in person  

LOVE the frogs you're putting in it as well. We may have to talk again once the taras get here and get settled in 

What kind of bulbs are using in the t5s?


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

Yes ! I am using t5's . I used to use Cf's but never again. With the t5's i get preaty much the same amount of light without the heat. Honestly the cf's scare me a bit, i dont want anything in my room that gets hot enough to burn my skin. I will add a fan to this tank, try and keep air circulation going which might help with the breeding.........


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I see that High Tech Garden has a GOOD, BETTER, BEST T5 fixture. Looks like pretty good pricing on them. I've been tempted to give them a try. Which of their 3 models are you using?


----------



## thekidgecko (Oct 30, 2006)

That fern is actually selaginella. Tank is looking awesome man. Tell me how you like the alocasia.


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

*Ok so here is the tank with wood and foam added, still need a little more work but you start to see a better picture. The one thing i have noticed about the pond foam vs great stuff is that the pond foam does not adhere as much as the great stuff and you need to be carefull making sure there isnta gap between the foam the the back silicone. Also I did the tank on its back and foamed it since when i tried it right side up all the foam came down like an avalanch of snow and i had to redo the whole thing. 

Ps. This foam is sticky like a mother *&^*%%^%%&% so make sure to wear some gloves .. *









*I also need to cut and trim it once it dries up, normally wait 24 hours but sometimes i wait 48 just to do on the safe side.... ( with i had better wood ) *


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

Ok so the tank construction has been delayed a tiny bit.... the foam which i let cute for a few days is all detaching from the sides. there is a gap between the silicone and the foam of about 5 " from side to middle..... so now i will have to cut off 80 % of it an reaply with normal great stuff. I am not sure if this foam attaches well to glass but def not to silicone...


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Damien,

I saw your Isa Colons for sale. If your selling them what is going in your tank now?


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

I have a few choices but not sure yet which will go in there, what ever does ill make sure to post it with the thread ...


----------



## dracotaz (May 15, 2007)

Im trying out that idea of cutting old plastic pots in half and attaching them for the plants who dont really like alot of water. so far so good! 
Im just glad to see Im not the only one to think of that one!!


----------



## thekidgecko (Oct 30, 2006)

Used it on my 30 gal (still do in its remade version)

Works well for draping plants like some Dischidia.


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

Well i figured its a larger tank and could do a nice vine growing downwards or possibly something nice that wont survive on the wet substrate ..... ill keep posted ofcourse when i add plants, right now i still need to reaply great stuff ...


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

*So i finally got some free time to get some tank work done, took a while but a few hours work do wonders..... almost done.. 

Here you can see how i did the door for the tank. Normally i use one L shapped aluminum piece ( the top one ) which is just siliconed to the top rim of the bottom galss. This tank has a much larger door than my 20 verts so for a little more stavility i added a second aluminum piece on bottom to support the top one. *








*
Tank without Door*









*Tank With Door *








*
I have the door set in place ATM to place preasure on the L shapes, which will help the silicone dry tightly.*


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Looks awesome Damian, I can't wait till its planted and has some pum's in it!


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

*Since the background is composed of tree fern and moss grows really well on it i decided to make my own little paste. Instead of using the normal method with milk i just used water. **
Get some moss ( i put java and what ever else was growing in my tanks ) and add some leaves......*










*Place all in blendor with some water.... *









*
The mix will be spread along the top of the tree fern ( top part of tank ) , hopefully with a few weeks i will start to see some nice moss growth ....*


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

nice paste idea. Good job so far. Remember when making this tank, keep it very natural looking. use pictures from nature for inspiration. I hate when they come out looking non natural.


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

I try to make all my tanks as natural as possible....... These are two of my other tanks to give you an idea....


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

Ok so here is the tank preaty much done, just need to add fan and door and its all set. Hopefully all the plants will grow the way i want them but if not i can trim and add as i please to make the final look i want, just need to see how it all comes out. The plants have also been neglected a bit in my yard so they are a little burned and dry but should be all erect in a few days. 

This is how the tank look in cabinet









A close up


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

So is it front opening? Can you elaborate on the door?


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

Hey Rob...


The door itself is fully removable leaving the whole front of the tank open, minus top and bottom glass pieces. The door sits on aluminum L shape and is held against the tank by a hinge. Take a look at these pics, they explain themselves......


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

dude, that... the ugliest tank ive ever seen.... what were you thinkking when you built that thing??????? LOL! just kiddin man. it looks good. nice to see you finally finnished it. call me sometime man... got frogs morphing out.


----------

